# barrel length for CC revolver



## sturge (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello,
Total noobie question here. I am in the final stages of purchasing a .357 revolver. Will prob. be a Smith 686 or a Ruger GP-100.
I was originally thinking of getting a 6 inch barrel for just in-home only/nightstand use and target practice. Now, however, I am thinking that I may want to carry occasionally. What is the LONGEST barrel length that I should consider? I assume a 6 inch barrel is too long, so a 4" or perhaps a 5" ? I am definitely not interested in a 2 or 3 inch barrel. That is just too short.
Also I am a LARGER fellow. 6'5" 380 lbs.
Here is another question...Is there a big difference in accuracy (out to 25yds) between a 4,5, or 6 inch revolver?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

sturge said:


> Hello,
> Total noobie question here. I am in the final stages of purchasing a .357 revolver. Will prob. be a Smith 686 or a Ruger GP-100.
> I was originally thinking of getting a 6 inch barrel for just in-home only/nightstand use and target practice. Now, however, I am thinking that I may want to carry occasionally. What is the LONGEST barrel length that I should consider? I assume a 6 inch barrel is too long, so a 4" or perhaps a 5" ? I am definitely not interested in a 2 or 3 inch barrel. That is just too short.
> Also I am a LARGER fellow. 6'5" 380 lbs.
> Here is another question...Is there a big difference in accuracy (out to 25yds) between a 4,5, or 6 inch revolver?


I can answer the last question; no. Other than that, I can only say with confidence that a GP-100 or 686 is not easy to _concealed_ carry. I sometimes carry a 4" GP-100 OWB when I'm headed to the range - and on the way home. A shirttail or light jacket does not conceal it, though it may cover it.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Barrel length is only _one _factor in concealed carry. Frame size & weight are bigger factors. Both the GP-100 and the 686 are large-frame heavy guns; good for the house, but the type that are most often left at home. When you say "Two or three inch barrels are just too short," too short for what? A carry gun is for self defense. Think of a defensive scenario; the distance will be very close - anywhere from point blank up to maybe 10-20 feet. For that situation, a two-three inch barrel is quite sufficient. On the street, how would you justify shooting someone in self defense who is 25 yards away? Your concern is not long-range accuracy, but speed of deployment and a gun small & light enough to conceal. Something like a Ruger LCR, J-Frame Smith & Wesson or one of the compact Glocks or similar autos would fit the bill.

For the house, I find a 4-inch barrel handier than a 6 inch & the 6 inch may not fit in a quick-access lockbox. Again, think of the range involved.

In my experience, there is not much difference in accuracy between a 4 to 6 inch revolver up to 25 yards. The difference is apparent at longer ranges - 50-100 yards.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Accuracy with 4" and 6" barrels? I've had 357's with both barrel lengths along with a 2.25" five shot.
At 50 yd, one of the 4" revolvers would out shoot any of the longer barreled guns that I've owned.
The 4" may be down on velocity by a few FPS but there's no reason it can't give very good accuracy.
The 2.25" five shot was not a 50 yd gun.

You'll probably want a vertical shoulder holster and cover garment to conceal a GP100, even with a 4" barrel.



Sam


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you're large enough, a longer barrel may not get in the way of concealment.
If you wear a IWB (inside-the-waistband) holster, the longer barrel just goes further down into your pants.
But if you carry OWB (outside the pants), a longer barrel is harder to hide, since you'll need a longer cover-garment.

My personal experience tells me that a 3"-barrel revolver is a good compromise among accuracy, easier recoil recovery, and ease of concealment.
(But our two .38 Special revolvers are both 2"-barrel snubbies.)


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A 4" .357 mag revolver is a great general purpose handgun. Dressing to conceal you can get away with it but as Steve said a 3" like the S&W model 66 would be the better choice for a carry gun.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

If I were buying a new 686 I'd go for the 4 inch one but for concealed carry, shorter is better. My personal CC is a 9mm pistol with a 3 in. barrel. That's easy enough to hide. With a revolver, the cylinder poses its own challenges when it comes to concealment. I own a 6 inch bbl. 686 and the only place I'm likely to carry it is to the woods during deer season (along with a rifle) where concealment is a whole different ballgame.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I would rate the most important thing to consider among quality revolvers for concealed carry as being the double-action trigger pull. I have five DA revolvers, one of which is a 6" and one is a 2". The 6" has a strong trigger pull, resulting in my being able to shoot the three 4" models better in DA mode, and the 2" almost as well, at 10 yards. All you really gain at short range is a longer sighting radius with the 6", and that is easily canceled out by the inferior DA trigger. Forget the single action trigger pull, for self defense carry. Buy for quality, concealability, and trigger pull, or allow for extra funds to make the trigger nice.


----------



## Darkstar888 (Sep 19, 2016)

I have a thing for 3" revolvers. No interest in anything longer than that. 1 1/8 inch are fine too but unless pocket carrying or maybe ankle, the 3" is just as easy to hide. You get the added advantage of a bit more weight to lighten the recoil, more accuracy, and more velocity of the projectile to did in penetration and expansion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Back in my_ revolver days_, my favorite CCW was a S&W model 66 w/a 2.5" bbl.

I had some smooth S&W finger-groove combat grips on it. Very sweet set-up. A natural pointer. I still have it. I think I'll always have it. :heart:


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I found a way to conceal my full size SIG P250 & Taurus 4" .357 revolver, Model 66. I have a belly band but instead of wearing it inside my pants I tried it around my waist. Gun is vertical, grip forward & under my armpit. No printing & I forget it's there. Very comfortable & it doesn't move around. Only one problem, takes a second or two longer to pull out the gun so I went back to pocket carrying my Ruger LCR. Just got a Smartcarry holster today & haven't tried it yet. Might be another option, some claim to carry bigger guns in them but I got the small dual one for 2 snubbies, being ambidextrous. It fits right behind the pants zipper.


----------

